# Char-Broil Electric Vertical Smoker - Model 11201677



## njsmoker08520 (Apr 28, 2014)

someone just gifted me a Char-Broil Electric Vertical Smoker - Model 11201677. i was wondering if anyone has one one of these units and has any tips or tricks that they have found to work best using it.

like using wood chips or pellets, biscuits and how to avoid drippings in the water pan etc etc.

you all will probably be hearing more from me in the future too im a total newbie to smoking


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for finding us!

Please go to Roll Call and tell us about yourself, what experience you have and so on, so we all may welcome you properly!  Thank you again for joining our family!  Also, please be sure to include your location in your profile!  Thank you so much!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 28, 2014)

welcome. There is a search bar at the top of the page that you can use to find what you are looking for. I think there is a vertical electric smoker section in the forum that might help you get started on the right foot. Also is the free smoking meat.com e-course. Which is great to get you the basics you need to turn out some good grub. Have a great day and happy smoking. timber


----------



## averagedave (May 2, 2014)

NJ...........I have owned a brinkman I bought from home depot may years ago, and used it last week to smoke 2 racks of  swift brand baby backs

BIG TIME YUM YUM............definitely line your water pan with foil.........trust me here. I also, lined the very bottom of the unit where the heating element is. I don't know if yours comes with lava rock, but I suggest not piling anything  that will touch   the heater . Try not to use an extension cord over 20 feet, or you could, burn out   the heating element sooner. When you run power out to far, the voltage goes down, and   the amperage goes up. This is what burns out allotta fun toys us guys own..............Place wood chucks, between the heating element not ON it.

if you have 2 shelves, loosely  cover  the food that may be on the lower shelf, or it becomes the dripping catch.......not good. First try maybe do somethun on the upper grill???


----------

